

Trusting data, not intuition - ananthrk
http://www.technologyreview.in/business/32409/

======
dasil003
Data only gets you to the local maximum. The results of a religious data-
driven approach are clearly visible in Google. Most of the products are
decent, a few are best in class, but most of them are bland and lack
inspiration.

